
Ask HN: How do you find new Apps? - bfuclusion
Hi, I&#x27;ve cofounded a startup that targets developers, but we&#x27;re struggling with where to go to find potential users. So how does everyone find a new app to use? For me it&#x27;s here and personal recommendations, but I&#x27;m not sure if I&#x27;m representative.
======
zzo38computer
I have mostly found the software I needed in the package manager, or wrote it
by myself; occasionally I find other software but it isn't what I want
(regardless where I looked). I wrote my own software too and wanted to see who
else is interested in it too, though. I don't know if you are representative
or not, and I don't know if I am, but nevertheless you can mention it, and I
mention my stuff too.

~~~
bfuclusion
I'll make sure to do that in the future, but I _just_ created this account
after lurking for a long time, and didn't want to immediately plug my stuff.
That would feel like a bit of an abuse of the community. I will _happily_
gather data though:)

